# Neon tetras with.. maybe parasites?! HELP!!



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

okay, so in my other thread i posted how i saw a flake loooking thing sticking out of one of my neon's gills... now it looks like a worm and my other tetra has it too! except now, the tetra that i recently noticed now has it has 2 worm like things sticking out! i know they're contagious and i DO NOT want it to spread to my favorite fishy, Zuko. please help!!!!!!!!!!         

Also, the third tetra is in the cave and i couldn't see if he had it too.... but please help


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

oh and also, i just noticed the worms when i got home today; which was like an hour ago. (i was at an ice show :-D)


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

*This sucks!!!*

Okay, so after an hour of researching hard trying to find out what on earth this is, i went to go check on em again. now all THREE tetras have it. but in different ways   :-? the two that had the worms; one of them has almost looking like 2 tiny bubbles attached close to their mouth. the other has a tiny bubble attched, but not as bad as the other. and the third i wasn't sure about earlier, now has a brown worm looking thing  I'm so upset right now and i don't want any to die and esecially not my VT betta; who seems perfectly fine at the moment.

i'm literally tearing up because i'm in love with all types of animals, even the smallest.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

First off get them out of that tank. Aquarium salt might help.


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

what should i put them in?!  i have a tiny oval container but it's quite small. and should i keep them together in the container?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The thing there in defiantly needs to be heated. Can you share a pic?


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

share a pic of the container? or the tetras? here i willl just get both lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The Tetras.


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

:T i cant get a great pic but i will upload anyways.

and the container i have is 8 1/2in. long -.-


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

here's the container.
and as you can see, my iPod quality is so crappy -.-
the 3rd pic you can kinda see something under his chin. sorry it's blurry and stuffffff.


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

that's the biggest container i have to put them in that my parents would be ok with.... i mean i could use a big bowl but my parents wouldn't let me cause we use it lol

should i just "hospitalize" them all in there?
and if so, what should i cover it with?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Didn't you quarenteen your tetra's for two weeks before you added them with the betta? You are suppose to to avoid illness and killing your fish. Someone has thrown new fish into an established tank without qt and all the fish died in the end. I would say take them out now and start treating everyone for parasites, even the betta as he may have them now.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Sigh..You need to rehome these fish. You cannot keep them in a 2.5g in schools of 3. It just doesn't work..

Also these aren't labyrinth lung fish. You can't qt them without an air supply they need a filter. It's not like keeping a betta


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

okay everyone. i'm not rehoming these tetras. no matter how many say i gotta. i put them in a sepreate container and have been watching them and treating them carefully. they are getting better so please, stop.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

callistra said:


> Sigh..You need to rehome these fish. You cannot keep them in a 2.5g in schools of 3. It just doesn't work..
> 
> Also these aren't labyrinth lung fish. You can't qt them without an air supply they need a filter. It's not like keeping a betta


 Oxengatore supply better oxygen. BB wont do well in a sick tank. Medicine and all.


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

okay i bought a huge bag of aquarium salt from walmart today. 

i checked on the tetras who are in the seperate container and they seem like they're fine, no changes in behavior. just the worms and the weird bubble thingson them..

my dad is going to help me put aquarium salt in the container and measure it out and stuff, but should i put some in my VT's tank that the tetras used to be in? just to kill off anything that got in there from the tetras?
i dont want my betta getting sick with parasites and so far, he isnt


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

and also, i researched about how itll work and will the worms just die and fall off? what will happen?


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

my dad and i just added salt and it looks so cool disolving lol!!
anywho can anyone reply to my questions? because they dont like salt will the worms just fall off and die from the salt? and are the bubble looking things on my other tetra a type of worm?​


----------

